# It’s my first time.. 😏☺️



## joceyy (Jul 25, 2020)

Three extra pictures are the one on the left side, she’s my girl. Mostly indoors with the full spectrum led (red, blue, white) lights.The other one is my boyfriends, he did outdoors for the most part then switched to a mars hydro when it got too big. We have them side by side with both lights up, but how are we doing??? Any tips? We are about to start week 4 flower. Def learning, but having so much fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Welcome and nice buds.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 25, 2020)

They look like happy girls to me, hard to tell from the tent pic but it may be a good idea to trim off some leaves (not a lot or a lot at a time) to make sure you have enough air circulation down the stretch - my first time didn’t look nearly that good


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks really good. Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

I just love the little spiked white afros... hehe.   Plants look healthy and happy, just keep doing what your doing...

Do you use a bloom booster at all?   at wk 6 of flower I give mine PK 13/14 for a week and the buds just blow

up  from there.  LED's  are a bit different and you'll see in another few weeks what I mean..


----------

